# CC Brush and Comb Questions



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I have been using my CC 27mm pin brush for a few years now and some of the pins have "shrunk" and recessed into the cushion.
I am thinking about replacing it. I saw there are more expensive ones in the CC lines, Gold and Fusion. Anyone tried them? Which one do you recommend? Is 20mm enough of do I really need 27mm? Also what's the difference between oval and oblong?

As I am researching more I read some post on this forum about Wood Pin Brushes. I have never try them, are they better than regular pin or is it more to supplement?

Also what size buttercomb do you recommend? I had been using a basic coarse comb with plastic handle from probably Petco (got it for my Pom 18 years ago). It feels ok, but now I am curious if CC combs are really that much better.

Sorry for all the questions, but these are all online so I have no idea how they'd work in my hands and I'd like to get more info before making those expensive purchases.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Apologize for the bump


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

abi38 said:


> I have been using my CC 27mm pin brush for a few years now and some of the pins have "shrunk" and recessed into the cushion.
> I am thinking about replacing it. I saw there are more expensive ones in the CC lines, Gold and Fusion. Anyone tried them? Which one do you recommend? Is 20mm enough of do I really need 27mm? Also what's the difference between oval and oblong?
> 
> As I am researching more I read some post on this forum about Wood Pin Brushes. I have never try them, are they better than regular pin or is it more to supplement?
> ...


Now, I think I can answer the butter comb question. I have one and I have a cheap metal comb that came in a clipper kit. Sometimes I grab one or the other and do not know which I have in my hand. Now, granted, I may just be a dumb hillbilly. And, um hum, I did allow two of my three to become so knotted that that they had to be shaved.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been happy with this comb and brush:

Master Grooming Tools Steel Pet Rainbow Greyhound Comb, Face and Finishing, 4-1/2-Inch 
[ame="https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055M132C/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Amazon.com : Master Grooming Tools Rainbow Greyhound Combs - European-Style Combs for Grooming Dogs - Fine/Coarse, 7½" : Pet Supplies[/ame]

Chris Christensen A041PR Wood Brush, 20mm, Purple 
: Amazon.com: Chris Christensen A041PR Wood Brush, 20mm, Purple


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I've been happy with this comb and brush:
> Chris Christensen A041PR Wood Brush, 20mm, Purple


What do you think about the wood pin brush? Of all the tools I have used grooming I have NEVER used a wood brush before so am the least certain about it. Have you try metal pin brush to compare the wood pin ones with?


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Marni said:


> Now, I think I can answer the butter comb question. I have one and I have a cheap metal comb that came in a clipper kit. Sometimes I grab one or the other and do not know which I have in my hand. Now, granted, I may just be a dumb hillbilly. And, um hum, I did allow two of my three to become so knotted that that they had to be shaved.


 I have been using whatever generic combs for years and never thought anything of them. They all seem to serve their function. I know I didn't spend $$ on them.

The CC pin brush was the most I have EVER spent on a brush. I do think that was worth it, it lasted longer than cheap ones and felt better on the dog.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I like the wooden pins. I haven't really used metal pins, but it seems like they're be harder and sharper. Supposedly the wooden pins feel like a massage to the dog!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> What do you think about the wood pin brush? Of all the tools I have used grooming I have NEVER used a wood brush before so am the least certain about it. Have you try metal pin brush to compare the wood pin ones with?


I don't use metal pin brushes at all. I had several, and got rid of them. I feel that they break the hair. I use wood pin brushes to fluff the coat during drying or a quick "spiff up". I use a CC comb almost exclusively for "real" grooming. I do use a soft slicker on Pixel because she's in a puppy cut. It fluffs her up better than a regular brush or comb.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I use CC wood handle 20 pin brush. The pins are metal but set in a padded cloth-like substance that makes them "give" when there is a pull. Tux sees the brush and runs to sit in my lap to be brushed. It is very forgiving, so I have to use a metal CC comb that has varied teeth spacing so I can use with tight or loose matts. With a tight matt I will turn it so that only one tooth on the end will pierce the matt, and I can gently pry it apart while holding the hair between the matt and the skin. Now that his puppy coat is gone, he is easier to maintain. I have found that Jody Murphy's "Matts Happen" spray works really well after a bath. You spray the matt while it is wet. Blow dry and the matts seem to brush apart quite easily if not too tight.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I love the wood pin brush because my puppy likes it best, but it feels even more expensive to me than the sticker price because I just don't believe it will last as long as the other brushes and combs. Mine is 6 months old and already has probably 6 pins that have broken off from regular use and storage and 15 pins that have been lightly chewed and/or bitten halfway off. Keep in mind my puppy is OBSESSED with wood (he goes nuts for pencils, popsicle sticks, and drum sticks) so even when I'm right there brushing him if I put it down without thinking for even a second he's all over it. I'm reasonably careful, probably not super gentle, but I'm also not throwing it around. It's just a more delicate brush and can't handle being dropped or packed in the puppy's outing bag.

Strangely, the brush I really love to use on him that's probably most comparable to the wooden pin brush is actually a human brush I use to blow dry my daughter's super fine hair. It fluffs up the hair to the root without overworking it. I discovered this by accident and have been thinking of buying him his own when the wooden pin brush wears out.

This is supposed to be the brush we have, but I think they changed it. The one we are using actually seems to have more of the dense, short, boar type bristles.

https://www.ulta.com/prostyler-smoothing-oval-cushion-brush?productId=xlsImpprod16731393

And look what I found while looking for the other brush! I think I might try this since it's only $13.

https://www.ulta.com/healthy-hair-e...-large-oval-brush?productId=xlsImpprod4320091


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I love the wood pin brush because my puppy likes it best, but it feels even more expensive to me than the sticker price because I just don't believe it will last as long as the other brushes and combs. Mine is 6 months old and already has probably 6 pins that have broken off from regular use and storage and 15 pins that have been lightly chewed and/or bitten halfway off. Keep in mind my puppy is OBSESSED with wood (he goes nuts for pencils, popsicle sticks, and drum sticks) so even when I'm right there brushing him if I put it down without thinking for even a second he's all over it. I'm reasonably careful, probably not super gentle, but I'm also not throwing it around. It's just a more delicate brush and can't handle being dropped or packed in the puppy's outing bag.


Well, I don't think most brushes were designed to stand up to chewing!!! LOL! I have the first wood pin brush I bought when Kodi was an adolescent, so about 8 years ago. It still is fine. I don't throw it around, and I haven't allowed anyone to chew on it though! 



EvaE1izabeth said:


> Strangely, the brush I really love to use on him that's probably most comparable to the wooden pin brush is actually a human brush I use to blow dry my daughter's super fine hair. It fluffs up the hair to the root without overworking it. I discovered this by accident and have been thinking of buying him his own when the wooden pin brush wears out.
> 
> This is supposed to be the brush we have, but I think they changed it. The one we are using actually seems to have more of the dense, short, boar type bristles.
> 
> ...


I would avoid the first one... ball pin brushes tend to tear out hair. The second one, even though it's a little "ballish", looks like it might be gentler, and at that price, certainly worth a try!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I went to check out the other wood brush and the bristles are too far apart and just a little too thick to do much fluffing. I decided to replace my wood pin brush with a new CC. The routine I’ve settled into is to brush all over with the wood pin brush and identify any trouble spots, then comb through and detangle, and then go over everything with slicker brush to pick up any loose hairs, etc. I still find I like to finish up with a more dense brush on the top of his head to get the best “fluff” after combing and detangling, and I keep falling back to my daughter’s brush for that. I think it’s the imitation boar bristles that are doing it, and I’m wondering if a softer boar bristles brush would be okay on Havanese hair. Anyone heard anything about problems it could cause or if it’s okay?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I feel like it's been a while since we've seen a photo of your pup!


----------



## Revividus (Apr 4, 2018)

Marni said:


> Now, I think I can answer the butter comb question. I have one and I have a cheap metal comb that came in a clipper kit. Sometimes I grab one or the other and do not know which I have in my hand. Now, granted, I may just be a dumb hillbilly. And, um hum, I did allow two of my three to become so knotted that that they had to be shaved.


I just want to add how useful this thread is. I am just about to buy a CC buttercomb for the face and was telling myself how it gonna be worth it since we will be using it for over a decade.

Now I think I gonna settle for a "regular" one.

I intend to keep her in a puppy cut (she's arriving in a month!) so will use a slicker and a greyhound comb.

I'm thinking if they love wooden pin brushes, could we use the ones for humans?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Revividus said:


> I'm thinking if they love wooden pin brushes, could we use the ones for humans?


I wondered the same thing about the wooden brush. I went to look at one I found online with bamboo pins but compared to the CC wooden pin brush, the pins were too far apart and each one is too thick. I don't think it would be useful because the coat of my Havanese is so fine. If you come across another human brush with wood bristles, I'd love to hear about it!

To me it looks like this one from cherrybrook 
https://www.cherrybrook.com/bass-wooden-pin-brushes/

Is a repackage/rebranded or copied from this

http://oliviagarden.com/ogi/brushes/hh-collection.php

The 2nd is the one that seems too coarse to me. If anyone has tried the Bass, I'd be curious to hear how it worked.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Revividus said:


> I just want to add how useful this thread is. I am just about to buy a CC buttercomb for the face and was telling myself how it gonna be worth it since we will be using it for over a decade.
> 
> Now I think I gonna settle for a "regular" one.
> 
> ...


Please don't use the words of an admittedly terrible groomer to guide your buying decisions. :laugh2:


----------



## Revividus (Apr 4, 2018)

Marni said:


> Please don't use the words of an admittedly terrible groomer to guide your buying decisions.


&#128514; I'm sure you know 10x more than me!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.. I'm hoping that if I can make a rabbit enjoy grooming, I should be able to succeed with a dog!


----------



## Revividus (Apr 4, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I wondered the same thing about the wooden brush. I went to look at one I found online with bamboo pins but compared to the CC wooden pin brush, the pins were too far apart and each one is too thick. I don't think it would be useful because the coat of my Havanese is so fine. If you come across another human brush with wood bristles, I'd love to hear about it!
> 
> To me it looks like this one from cherrybrook
> https://www.cherrybrook.com/bass-wooden-pin-brushes/
> ...


I'll keep a lookout & share if I do find it!


----------

